

The cloud needs to go - tarr11
http://douglastarr.com/a-call-to-application-developers-the-cloud-needs-to-go/

======
tarr11
Summary of this - it's too hard to build secure, reliable and performant SaaS
applications in a multi-tenant cloud. Developers need to create a better
infrastructure stack to support single tenant applications.

------
susi22
Could you give some examples/sources to "Multi-Tenant cloud services are
problematic and insecure"?

~~~
tarr11
When MongoHQ got compromised, I received emails for several SaaS providers
(such as intercom.io) that I've used basically telling me that my data may
have been compromised. Here's a clip from that email:

"We made a massive effort to ensure our system was secure. We worked with
industry-leading security firms to audit our software. They graded us
excellently. We’re frustrated and upset to have had our record damaged by a
third party, and we’re extremely sorry that this may have impacted you."

If my data was isolated in a single tenant application, this would have been
less likely.

